# I"m Back



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

It has been quite some time that I have posted anything so here is a status update. Since I retired from the Navy in June of 09 I have moved from TX to CA to FL and I am now back in San Diego CA! Whew&#8230; serious road time and the Outback has followed me the whole time. My new job is giving me the opportunity to camp with the DW and friends on a routine basis. I am fortunate that I am able to camp on one of the finest Military campgrounds in the country, San Onofre, US Marine Corps Base Camp, Pendleton CA. We get to experience a SOCAL sunset every evening followed by a bon fire, fall asleep listening to the breakers on the beach, wake up to hot coffee watching the surfers do their thing. I am seriously enjoying the OB but it may be time to UPGRADE!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like a tough life!









Enjoy your travels!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

The lower level at San Onofre on MCB Camp Pendleton is got to be my #1 camping spot in the whole world. Just feet from the ocean and only 17 miles from my home. Heck I can run home and pick up something if I forgot it!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

raynardo said:


> The lower level at San Onofre on MCB Camp Pendleton is got to be my #1 camping spot in the whole world. Just feet from the ocean and only 17 miles from my home. Heck I can run home and pick up something if I forgot it!


My DH is a vet,(not retired just served his duty,4yrs+ )I have often thought wondered if we could camp in some of these camp grounds. How would I find out if we could and where they are ?

Happy Camping


----------

